# HomeLink will not start after entering profile



## DiscTech Wizard (Jun 26, 2019)

Just got my Model 3 recently with Homelink installation. Went home to create profile, click start, pauses for about 30 secs or so, then resets back to start. Anyone have this issue? Tried System Power Off, soft reboot, Hard reboot. same issue. HomeLink bad? Scheduled a mobile repair.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

DiscTech Wizard said:


> Just got my Model 3 recently with Homelink installation. Went home to create profile, click start, pauses for about 30 secs or so, then resets back to start. Anyone have this issue? Tried System Power Off, soft reboot, Hard reboot. same issue. HomeLink bad? Scheduled a mobile repair.


welcome, and congratulations on the new car! 
This is the first I've heard of this issue - so could be hardware related. OR, since Tesla has just recently removed Homelink as an included item (on the Premium Interior), there could be some disconnects on newly delivered cars that either already had the hardware, or on cars that paid to install the hardware..


----------



## DiscTech Wizard (Jun 26, 2019)

I have the Mobile scheduled tomorrow (Saturday June 29th) Will keep posted. Love the new car!


----------



## DiscTech Wizard (Jun 26, 2019)

It turns out The service center programmed the console for Homelink and did NOT install the actual module. OMG. The mobile service tech removed everything including my bumper to see if it was actually installed! Terrible. He issued the ticket to see if they can order it with a later time in about 2-3 weeks. Terrible. The tech was nice though.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Sumbody's going to get a spanking!


----------

